# Living Rural...



## PinkChili (Nov 18, 2010)

So that's my plan...to live rural on small acreage and as off the grid as I can.

I cannot be the only one doing this...anyone else? I am interested in anything and everything from finding/buying acreage to building a house to solar/water/septic.

I follow the Rancho Santa Clara blog but haven't come across anyone else sharing a similar experience.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*off grid ole*

Hola, I am living off grid on an organic ranch which is on 5 hectares (12acres) and building and adobe home with a hybrid system about 6 KM east of Dolores Hidalgo...
We have all the creature comforts,refridgerator,chest freezer, tv, telephone,wifi, hot and cold running water...Please feel free to ask any questions, Rick




PinkChili said:


> So that's my plan...to live rural on small acreage and as off the grid as I can.
> 
> I cannot be the only one doing this...anyone else? I am interested in anything and everything from finding/buying acreage to building a house to solar/water/septic.
> 
> I follow the Rancho Santa Clara blog but haven't come across anyone else sharing a similar experience.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Well I'm just finishing up the first part of my house project which you can check in this link
House building in Pinal Villa Costalegre

I only have two lots (20x20 meters) and my distance from the grid is only that Telmex has no service in my community and we have no sewer. There is the Cel phone option and wireless Internet. I do have electric and water on the street. Black and grey water septic not totally divided. Still it's been an interesting project

Off the grid is the most expensive way to go by far, I would worry more about property rights ... and transportation to even a small store, let alone a bank or medical clinic requires a car. Even tho I live in the country surrounded by farmland ... I can still walk or ride a bike.

Thanks for that link .. I hadn't seen it
Rancho Santa Clara


----------



## PinkChili (Nov 18, 2010)

@chicois8...that's about the size I want. Are you completely off grid and self sufficient? I will have MANY questions for you, I hope you don't mind! I am in no rush, however, as I'm not in Mexico yet. I'll be arriving in mid-June and taking 10 weeks of Spanish immersion in Puebla prior to traveling around looking for where I want to settle.

@sparks...I've been following you for a while now...ummm, does that make me a stalker...LOL? I know off the grid is expensive, but, as well as the living green aspect of it, it also gives me more options of where I will settle. I don't necessarily want to live way out in the boonies...I will need to have proximity to good equine veterinary care as I will be breeding Andalusian horses...on a very small scale. And, of course, medical care for myself within a reasonable distance is a priority. What the guys are doing at Rancho Santa Clara is a pretty good blueprint for how I want to live. Property rights ARE a big concern for me and that is something I'd like to talk to you about, in detail, if you don't mind.

I am in the final packing stages and have to be out of my house on May 30, then a week here tying up any loose ends, then a road trip to Edmonton to store what little I am keeping and to visit friends...arrival in Puebla June 18th and let the adventure begin!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I sent you a private message, chicois8


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

In addition to what Rick is doing outside Dolores, there is an off grid community of about the same lot sizes about 15 min outside San Miguel. I believe the name is San Jose de Gracia. I tend to meet the people from there at the mail point outside San Miguel that also includes internet and VoIP phone.
What you are looking to do seems to be increasing in interest.


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

I am also wanting to live of the grid too! I am very excite to hear this subject come up. My partner, I and another couple are in the planning process of doing. My partner and I are moving end of this year and the other couple and their children are moving a year or two after. We are moving to Merida area to rent and then buying rural later. I hoping we will build something ourselves, I am thinking an Earthhome or something appropriate for the climate. Mainly we are wanting to be off the grid. We want to farm, produce our own electricity and water etc...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> In addition to what Rick is doing outside Dolores, there is an off grid community of about the same lot sizes about 15 min outside San Miguel. I believe the name is San Jose de Gracia. I tend to meet the people from there at the mail point outside San Miguel that also includes internet and VoIP phone.
> What you are looking to do seems to be increasing in interest.


I did look into some perm-a culture groups in the area but some of their 20+ rules would not make Ricky a happy camper...for instance:

no building higher than 3 meters
no loud noises
no digging for well.......


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Water in the ground belongs to the federal government. Getting permission to drill a well can be difficult and, even then, there are ongoing costs for the water.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

thehoosier said:


> I am also wanting to live of the grid too! I am very excite to hear this subject come up. My partner, I and another couple are in the planning process of doing. My partner and I are moving end of this year and the other couple and their children are moving a year or two after. We are moving to Merida area to rent and then buying rural later. I hoping we will build something ourselves, I am thinking an Earthhome or something appropriate for the climate. Mainly we are wanting to be off the grid. We want to farm, produce our own electricity and water etc...


Well you should have no problem collecting water in the Yucatan, and during the dry season just tap into a cenote...The problem I would think is the whole peninsula is on a limestone base, certain fruit trees and agaves grow well, of course with all the rotting jungle close by you should be king compost...Inland it is oppressively hot and humid most of the year and coastal property is expensive...I was there March 14th one year and it was 94 degrees, I asked the deskman at the hotel when was spring and he laughed and said this is spring wait till June when it rains and August when the hurricanes arrive...good to rent during all seasons.......suerte y paz


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Water in the ground belongs to the federal government. Getting permission to drill a well can be difficult and, even then, there are ongoing costs for the water.


Your are correct ringo, when you buy land in Mexico you do not get water or mineral rights, I pay my 60 pesos every 3 months.......


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Water in the ground belongs to the federal government. Getting permission to drill a well can be difficult and, even then, there are ongoing costs for the water.


Here all you need are three guys with a big corkscrew and lots of extensions. They knew the depth water should be, ground conditions ... and gave me a cheap quote that they stuck to. Ended up at 12 meters for the dry season but have plenty of water at 8-10. The ongoing costs are the electric to pay for the pump use.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

PinkChili said:


> Property rights ARE a big concern for me and that is something I'd like to talk to you about, in detail, if you don't mind.


No problem ... BUT ... the issues vary greatly depending on what area of Mexico you settle and what Ejido you are dealing with (if Ejido). Many rural areas are still Ejido and the land has not been "normalized". If this is the case, you do what they say. Near the coast you can't own and need to use a Mexican borrowed name (presta nombre)

Many people say that Ejido land is nothing but a can of worms ... and that could be if they have no plans on "normalizing". Sometimes they normalize the area in/near town and keep the 'public land' for grazing or any number of things. Then there are always Bigwigs that own big chunks on land and they may parcel it out. Lots of options

If you ever get the feeling this is just too easy for a ****** .... walk away because something bad is about to happen


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*come on Scott*



sparks said:


> No problem ... BUT ... the issues vary greatly depending on what area of Mexico you settle and what Ejido you are dealing with (if Ejido). Many rural areas are still Ejido and the land has not been "normalized". If this is the case, you do what they say. Near the coast you can't own and need to use a Mexican borrowed name (presta nombre)
> 
> Many people say that Ejido land is nothing but a can of worms ... and that could be if they have no plans on "normalizing". Sometimes they normalize the area in/near town and keep the 'public land' for grazing or any number of things. Then there are always Bigwigs that own big chunks on land and they may parcel it out. Lots of options
> 
> If you ever get the feeling this is just too easy for a ****** .... walk away because something bad is about to happen



Scott, I have a house on the coast with a fidicomiso (bank trust), a presta nombe is illegal in Mexico,it is written in the constitution, even on your own website your own attorney states it is illegal...Rick


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> Scott, I have a house on the coast with a fidicomiso (bank trust), a presta nombe is illegal in Mexico,it is written in the constitution, even on your own website your own attorney states it is illegal...Rick


It works with the legal system here. The actual part of the "contract" that means something is the 'carta de poder' .... equal to Limited Power of Attorney. When I changed my presta nombre without their permission ... I didn't have to consult the original. Just had to pay money.

In most areas of Mexico there is a way to deal with Ejidos but it differs in every case. You just have to have *your* legal papers to be living here


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sparks said:


> It works with the legal system here. The actual part of the "contract" that means something is the 'carta de poder' .... equal to Limited Power of Attorney. When I changed my presta nombre without their permission ... I didn't have to consult the original. Just had to pay money.
> 
> In most areas of Mexico there is a way to deal with Ejidos but it differs in every case. You just have to have *your* legal papers to be living here


Scott, this is from your own website, read the last sentence of Paragraph 1......

Real Estate & the Law in Mexico 


by David W. Connell
March 2004

If you have ever thought of investing or have invested in Mexican real estate you have probably heard the word �presta nombre� used. But what is a �presta nombre�? Most people that I have talked to or worked with that have used a �presta nombre� describe it to me as �the man (or woman) whose name my property is in�. In short, it consists of buying a property and putting it in someone else�s name. But why would anyone want to do this? And the bigger questions, is this legal?

In order to understand why anyone would use a presta nombre, we first have to take into consideration some legal aspects of property in Mexico. The Mexican Constitution establishes two general rules regarding property in Mexico that gave origin to the use of a �presta nombre� to buy land. These general rules are:

1.- No foreigner will be able to DIRECTLY own property in the restricted zone which is 50 kilometers from the beach and 100 kilometers from any border. Yes, this is what the Constitution says and there are no if�s, and�s or but�s about it. You as a foreigner cannot own land in the restricted zone so you were told that the easy way around this is to use a Mexican national�s name to hold title. If you do use the presta nombre and put the property in a Mexican nationals name and made some agreement with him or her that they are just holding the title for you, you have not only done something illegal, you have also violated a Constitutional prohibition.,


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> done something illegal, you have also violated a Constitutional prohibition


I would never advise someone to try for a presta nombre where a bank trust is available .... or in an area that it's not common practice. I have to assume that the illegality issue is a matter of opinion since over half the ****** owned properties in this area use a borrowed name. There is no other option


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would never advise someone to try for a presta nombre where a bank trust is available, 

but you did say:" Near the coast you can't own and need to use a Mexican borrowed name (presta nombre)"

or in an area that it's not common practice. I have to assume that the illegality issue is a matter of opinion since over half the ****** owned properties in this area use a borrowed name. There is no other option..

Other option: buy property where you can do it legally, with a bank trust...

Costa Alegra Properties writes: a presta nombre is illegal 
The PV Mirror writes: the power of Attorney stops if the presta nombre dies...

If you Google Presta Nombre your site is the first site to appear, and you know it states Presta Nombres are illegal.........

If it is common practice in your area then everyone is breaking the law to save a few dollars...


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

From Costa Alegre Properties



> Presta nombre’s are illegal, if you are using a presta nombre to AVOID bank trust the Mexican government feels you are trying to cheat them and may take punitive action. Here in La Manz we are using presta nombre’s because bank trust is NOT available. The intent is not to cheat the government but to hold something until bank trust is available. That does not make presta nombre’s legal but the intent is certainly different.


Same issue here in most of the Melaque area

That article by David W. Connell is really only on my site to warn people new to Mexico unfamiliar with coastal property issues.



> If you want to buy ejido property that is still untitled, well legally it cannot be sold to you. However you can tie the property up with legally binding agreements that allows you to exclusively use the land until the ejido acquires title to it and then transfers it to you.


That is what the 'Carta de Poder' is about


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We have lived in Mexico for ten years as foreign immigrants and own urban oriented houses in the Chapala delegacion of Ajijic, Jalisco and the municipality of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas. Both are highland areas far from the "restricted" zones. Areas meeting or not meeting "restrictd zone" status are diverse , often defined as "Indian" or "Ejido" territories, two entirely different concepts but both entailing complicaions of unclouded ownership. If you buy in an "Indian Community" or "Ejido Community" then, in many cases you have not done your homework and there are countless shysters out thare jus waiting to pick your pocket. Regarding either direct or indirect ownership, when you find yourself screwed to the wall that is where you deserve to be as far as the Mexican authorities are concrened and I agree wholeheartedly. In Mexco, if you are not observant enough to see the pothole in front of you and you fall into it and break a leg then you had better damn well have been watching whre you were going ´cause batches you step in, brother, are on you. Go sue your mother for raising a moron.

The "Kashlan" who come down here and attempt redefine what "is" should head back to Philadlphia.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> We have lived in Mexico for ten years as foreign immigrants and own urban centered houses in long-developed barrios in the Chapala delegation of Ajijic, Jalisco and the municipality of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas. Both are highland areas far from the "restricted" zones as defined by proximity to coasts or international borders . There are other areas meeting or not meeting "restricted zone" status but raising complications regarding ownership and they are diverse , often defined as "Indian" or "Ejido" territories, two entirely different concepts but both entailing complications of clouded or complicated ownership subject to reversal of entitlement. If you buy in an "Indian Community" or "Ejido Community" then, in many cases you have not done your homework or, even if you have done your homework you are vulnerable to uncertain and capricious law and there are countless shysters and even honorable people out there just waiting to steal your land and its improvements. Regarding of whether you hold direct or indirect ownership, when you find yourself screwed to the wall that is where you deserve to be as far as the Mexican authorities are concerned and that is that. In Mexico, if you are not observant enough to see the pothole in front of you and you fall into one and break a leg then you had better damn well have been watching where you were going ´cause baches you step in, brother, are on you. Go sue your mother for raising a moron.
> 
> The "Kashlan" who come down here and attempt to redefine what "is" or "should be" in equity should head back to Philadlphia immediately.


This message above is an editing of my previous comment which was entered in haste. I have corrected previous mistakes and added cogent alterations.

You. the reader, unfamliar with Mexico, would not believe the number of people who buy rural or oceanfront land down here to live on on or off "the grid" who have subsequently been screwed to the wall even years later. Watch yourself and never be ostentatious or too innovative.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> This message above is an editing of my previous comment which was entered in haste. I have corrected previous mistakes and added cogent alterations.
> 
> You. the reader, unfamliar with Mexico, would not believe the number of people who buy rural or oceanfront land down here to live on on or off "the grid" who have subsequently been screwed to the wall even years later. Watch yourself and never be ostentatious or too innovative.


Once again and unfortunately this time Hound Dog, I'm going to reinforce your message...
My fiance (Mexican National) purchased a number of pieces of land, in his home town/village over the last six years from a man he trusted, all of which were 'ejido' properties. My fiance grew up very, very poor, worked incredibly hard doing construction and farming and saved every peso. He thought, for a variety of reasons, that the properties he purchased were safely his. (And no, he did not thoroughly understand the ejido in spite of having grown up around it). He decided recently to sell off these properties in order to purchase a piece of land that we wanted to build our home/farm on. Interestingly enough, our dream is to build an off the grid organic farm. Long story short, (it's bizarre and ugly) we discovered just this week that not one of those properties that he 'bought' from this man were legitimate sales (in ejido terms) and as Hound Dog noted in his msg. to us all... we're s--t out of luck... no money, no land and the lying thief is likely going to get away with stealing over 400,000 pesos of hard earned money, more than 10 years of my fiance's work. We'll recover and find land some day, it'll take time, but for all of you looking to purchase land, BE AWARE... this situation is far more common than I could have possibly imagined... there are no deeds, titles, let alone title insurance when it comes to ejido land... ownership papers are often just an x for the seller's name on scraps of paper, cash exchanged, a Constancia can be bogus... ejido land is very complex (I know a lot about it now!) and always subject to unscrupulous ejido men who may choose to double or triple sell land using their power and their ability to 'get away with it'. As near as I can fathom at this point, the Mexican Gov't does not, will not, get involved with ejido... so the ejido pretty much can get away with whatever they want. Not a pretty story, but the truth. My fiance feels like a damned fool... but even he, having grown up around ejido lands had no idea of the complexity of ownership. There are tremendous numbers of poor Mexicans who have been had and are being 'taken' by sellers of ejido land. It's not just uninformed gringos... my suggestion is to avoid ejido lands all together. Even what might appear to be a solid, legitimate sale can be bogus. I could write a darned book on what I've learned in the last week! A sadder but wiser girl I am.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

itnavell .... I would say that is certainly the exception rather than the rule. It sounds like your fiance made a private deal with someone without going thru the Ejido. Here when there is a change of ownership it is done with the approval of the Ejido, past ownership is checked, fees are paid and new papers issued. Then you go to a Notario for your escritura (deed). This can all be done without the Ejido normalizing (releasing) their land


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

sparks said:


> itnavell .... I would say that is certainly the exception rather than the rule. It sounds like your fiance made a private deal with someone without going thru the Ejido. Here when there is a change of ownership it is done with the approval of the Ejido, past ownership is checked, fees are paid and new papers issued. Then you go to a Notario for your escritura (deed). This can all be done without the Ejido normalizing (releasing) their land


That is exactly what happened. And yes, I know now that this is how all ejido land sales need to be handled. When my fiance purchased these lands, he was assured that the papers he had were good and he didn't need to do anything else. How or why that happened, I don't know. He took this man's word at face value, never checked further and So the story goes... 

The original ejido owner sold the properties to the 'trusted man'. This 'trusted man' never went to the ejido to make new papers. The 'trusted man' then sold the properties to my fiance over a period of years. (We have all the papers with dates, names, x's, etc. to show the ownership trail.) In the meantime, the original ejido owner died. In spite of the ejido board knowing of the 'sales' of the properties by the original ejido to the 'trusted man', once he died, and realizing that the correct paperwork had never been done... they resold the lands to other individuals, issued new paperwork and viola! We might have fought the new sales but with the original ejido man dead there is no one to corroborate the sales.

Given the numbers of poor people (Mexican) that I have met who have had a similar story play out I'm not sure that I could agree that this is the exception. It's likely that more poor Mexicans have been taken advantage of than uninformed ex-pats. We come from a background where deeds, titles, etc. are the norm and not the exception. These poor Mexicans often don't know how the ejido process works. Many can't read or write. They are honest, hardworking people just trying to survive day to day. They do the best they can, save and save and then trust that the 'educated' ejido man knows what he is talking about and can be trusted. Foolish, yes... I've been listening to stories of lands that have been double and triple sold... two, three and four owners of the same properties fighting for who really owns it!! It's insane.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm really sorry for your experience and yes, I've heard of similar experiences. We are very close to key members of our local ejido and have many discussions about members that are less than scrupulous as well as non-ejido folk that try to appropriate ejido land by moving squatters onto property and forcing court cases. The ejidos aren't rich and even though they tend to win court cases they still can't get the squatters removed. Critical to any land process is a good/honest notario and that not that easy to find.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

itnavell said:


> That is exactly what happened. And yes, I know now that this is how all ejido land sales need to be handled. When my fiance purchased these lands, he was assured that the papers he had were good and he didn't need to do anything else. How or why that happened, I don't know. He took this man's word at face value, never checked further and So the story goes...
> 
> 
> Given the numbers of poor people (Mexican) that I have met who have had a similar story play out I'm not sure that I could agree that this is the exception. ....


Thank you itnavell for your input even though I deeply regret your unfortunate experience. I have a lot of respect for poster Sparks but I warn the readers that, no matter what precautions you take, buying "ejido" land or what is separately designated as "indian" land in Mexico can be very risky. It is best not to do this as you can see since innavell´s fiance was born and raised around "ejido" land and still got screwed to the wall. This sort of thing happens all the time in Chiapas where we own property. In Chiapas´ state capital of Tuxtla Gutierrez fraudulent land sales among Chiapanecos, not foreigners, are commonplace and in the environs of that large and modern city there are countless examples of people buying land that is not truly owned by the people selling it. This happens over and over and it is a huge scandal in that state. This also happens in the coastal region where Sparks lives. Don´t kid yourselves.

When we bought two properties in Mexico, one at Lake Chapala and the other in the colonial city of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas, we bought in long built-up urban areas in non-controversial barrios and would never have risked buying rural land. When you start buying rural or coastal properties in Mexico you had better watch your ass. That property may be confiscated from you when there is a simple change in the political and/or judicial power in charge maybe even years later. Be especially cautious when buying land someone else may later envy. This is a serious matter.

If you want to go back to the land and live off the grid keep in mind that someone you don´t even know somewhere near you is watching in silence and may be envious. Down in Chiapas near Ocosingo and the Toniná ruins, some foreigners spent years cultivating a large ranch with extensive macadamia orchards they started from scratch and which took years to become productive. As soon as the macadamia trees became fruitful, the Zapatistas came in and took over the property and kicked the foreigners out without even a centavo of compensation. The state did nothing to try to prevent this. The macadamia orchards were later allowed to go to ruin and the foreigners were financially destroyed. They received no sympathy from the state of Chiapas and you should not expect sympathy either whether you are a Chiapanecan or a foreigner. It is best to avoid placing yourself in a vulnerable position.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

conklinwh said:


> I'm really sorry for your experience and yes, I've heard of similar experiences. We are very close to key members of our local ejido and have many discussions about members that are less than scrupulous as well as non-ejido folk that try to appropriate ejido land by moving squatters onto property and forcing court cases. The ejidos aren't rich and even though they tend to win court cases they still can't get the squatters removed. Critical to any land process is a good/honest notario and that not that easy to find.


 When my French wife and I were in our 30s and living in San Francisco, we had an opportunity to buy a house on a beautiful river in the Loire Valley in France at a bargain price and I encouraged my wife that we should buy the property for our retirement which was then up to 30 years distant. Keep in mind that France, like Mexico is a Latin country and has laws that are similar in many ways to those one must adhere to in Mexico. She told me then that, since years would pass before we could occupy the property and, in the meantime, the property would remain vacant and unattended for decades it was not a good idea to buy the property and leave it abandoned until our retirement many years later. She was speaking to an American unfamiliar with French customs and she explained to me that,over the years, that temporarily abandoned property, if not properly guarded by friends and/or relatives could and probably would be taken over by squatters who would be impossible to evict and might even have acquired title to the property by default. We decided not to buy. Too bad, in the 1980s, that property was offered to us for the equivalent of $20,000USD. Today, because the TGV runs to that region from Paris, the property is worth a fortune. Damn! Oh well, spilt milk is spilt milk.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

What my wife and I hope to do is get as far off the grid as we can and we are looking to make our first trip to Mexico to see if that would be a good place to “make our home.”
We have a truck and large 5th wheel trailer and will be looking for some “inexpensive” possibly near the ocean land to set it on while we start our project.
I would appreciate getting whatever information anyone has about doing this.
I have done quite a bit of research on the subject from water filter systems, solar, wind etc and look forward to learning lots more.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

About 95% of people in Mexico live 'on the grid,' and in towns or cities, for very good reasons. Even farmers don't live out where they grow crops or raise cattle. They hire guards and go home to town at night. A dairyman lives near us and we hear him loading his milk cans at 5:30 every morning. They wouldn't be secure out in the countryside. How would you protect your isolated abode and its contents when you weren't at home?


----------



## woodyf (Apr 26, 2011)

*@chicois8 - Please contact me.*



chicois8 said:


> Hola, I am living off grid on an organic ranch which is on 5 hectares (12acres) and building and adobe home with a hybrid system about 6 KM east of Dolores Hidalgo...
> We have all the creature comforts,refridgerator,chest freezer, tv, telephone,wifi, hot and cold running water...Please feel free to ask any questions, Rick


@chicois8, I would like very much to talk with you and perhaps even meet with you on my next trip to Mexico in a couple of weeks. I can't do private messages yet, perhaps you could contact me.

(or you could email me at woodyf(at)woodyf(dot)com)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 5, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> What my wife and I hope to do is get as far off the grid as we can and we are looking to make our first trip to Mexico to see if that would be a good place to “make our home.”
> We have a truck and large 5th wheel trailer and will be looking for some “inexpensive” possibly near the ocean land to set it on while we start our project.
> I would appreciate getting whatever information anyone has about doing this.
> I have done quite a bit of research on the subject from water filter systems, solar, wind etc and look forward to learning lots more.


Wise words.
Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A friend, with a motorhome, purchased a lot in town and put a large, high gate in the front wall. Inside, he built a storage room, bathroom and laundry, patio, landscaping with plantings and multiple RV hook-ups; one with a very nice tile roof supported by attractive collumns. He lives there and occasionally travels in Mexico and even to South America with the motorhome.


----------

